
Securing a BitTorrent Sync EC2 Instance - marvel_boy
http://ashfurrow.com/blog/bittorrent-sync/
======
NKosmatos
I've tried BitTorrent Sync and the fact that it's closed source (as well as
being "commercial") is a major drawback.

Have a look at Syncthing which is open source and has a nice feature set:
[https://www.syncthing.net](https://www.syncthing.net)

